# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Resaltan necesidad de marketing en productos orgánicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

En Expoalimentaria.  _Especialista en marketing de productos orgánicos señaló la importancia de que el consumidor conozca la historia que hay detrás del producto._   *Por* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 23 Septiembre (Agraria.pe)* Para Adriana Michael, directora de la revista canadiense Organic Wellnes and News, el desarrollo y marketing de productos orgánicos para nuevos mercados tiene 3 elementos básicos: empaque, etiqueta y merchandising, que nos permiten transmitir la historia de la empresa. Nos dan esa narrativa de quiénes somos detrás de ese producto. 
En el empaque le tengo que mostrar al consumidor más que una transacción comercial, una confianza, un compromiso y una relación estrecha a largo plazo, señaló Michael. 
La directora de la revista canadiense explicó que el empaque del producto orgánico debe diferenciarse del empaque de producto convencional. Es necesario aprender a diseñar empaques que transmitan mi esfuerzo en la producción del producto, agregó. 
El merchandising es el contexto o el escenario en que yo voy a vender el producto. Cómo decoro el stand en la feria. La idea es transmitir la sostenibilidad de mi producto al consumidor, anotó.  
La gente compra el producto por la historia de la empresa y la presentación del mismo. Entregamos un producto diferente con valor agregado, porque somos responsables con la comunidad, además del comercio justo,   *Otras recomendaciones* 
Finalmente, Adriana Michael señaló que la tarjeta de presentación debe ser clara y consecuente con la imagen de mi empresa y mi producto. De igual manera, recomendó que toda empresa debe estar en la web y en las redes sociales. 
Los foros (ferias, simposios) jamás se pueden reemplazar, la publicidad impresa y digital nos ayudan desarrollar y promover un producto, pero el contacto personal, el intercambio de experiencias es vital para la producción orgánica. Las ideas no vienen de los libros, sino del día a día, de interrelacionarse con la gente, concluyó.  *Dato importante* 
- Adriana Michael informó que actualmente hay cerca de  25 millones de Has de cultivo orgánicos a nivel mundial.Temas similares: Busco proveedores de productos orgánicos Perú: Productos orgánicos y su potencial exportador Artículo: En 50% aumentan exportaciones peruanas de productos orgánicos Beca 100%: Curso de Marketing y Técnicas de Venta -On-line- Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos.

----------


## Pedro Quezada

Cuando uno se dedica a la produccion organica, no debemos pretender vender cafe organico, banano orgánico, u otro producto cualquiera que produzcamos, debemos buscar vender un concepto, que para mi es el de SALUD, nosotros lo que nos dedicamos a la produccion organica vendemos SALUD, salud para el que lo produce, para el que lo consume y saludable para nuestro medio ambiente, pero la producción orgánica no deja de ser un negocio, y deberá contar con las herramientas que el mundo globalizado nos da, además de construir una serie de estrategias de posicionamiento en busca de la sostenibilidad de este negocio. La produccion organica de alimentos es una de las mejores alternativas que tenemos, pero que hacemos por difundir este concepto??. En Perú es muy reducido el mercado organico de consumo, y las asociaciones de productores como asociaciones de consumidores tienen un papel importante de difusion, los beneficios de la produccion organica no solo deben ser exportados, tambien debemos orientar nuestros esfuerzos a alimentar sanamente a nuestro pais.

----------


## Arvef

Yo opino que tambien es importante no solo analizar los productos como tal, y cuales son rentables para exportar, sino que la idea de crear mercados para estos productos abriria las puertas en el exterior de mejor manera, porque los productos ya estan, lo que falta es crearle el deseo a la gente, crecer el mercado de consumo organico, obvio que como peruanos tenemos muchas ventajas para incluirlas dentro de una marca pero no solo es eso, tener un producto y ponerle marca, sino que entender el mercado y tratar de introducir el producto en diferentes ocaciones comunes de la vida. Un ejemplo es el intento de introducir el pisco sour como cortesia en diferentes restaurantes de otros paises y asi la gente lo conoce para luego querer conseguirlo, casos asi creo que se podrian dar, dado que nuestros productos no son tan conocidos aun.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Cuando uno se dedica a la produccion organica, no debemos pretender vender cafe organico, banano orgánico, u otro producto cualquiera que produzcamos, debemos buscar vender un concepto, que para mi es el de SALUD, nosotros lo que nos dedicamos a la produccion organica vendemos SALUD, salud para el que lo produce, para el que lo consume y saludable para nuestro medio ambiente, pero la producción orgánica no deja de ser un negocio, y deberá contar con las herramientas que el mundo globalizado nos da, además de construir una serie de estrategias de posicionamiento en busca de la sostenibilidad de este negocio. La produccion organica de alimentos es una de las mejores alternativas que tenemos, pero que hacemos por difundir este concepto??. En Perú es muy reducido el mercado organico de consumo, y las asociaciones de productores como asociaciones de consumidores tienen un papel importante de difusion, los beneficios de la produccion organica no solo deben ser exportados, tambien debemos orientar nuestros esfuerzos a alimentar sanamente a nuestro pais.

 Estimado Pedro: 
Cuando se trata de estos temas, creo poder estar en capacidad de opinar con cierto criterio; y más bien, te comento que publiqué este artículo porque me parece muy importante que nuestros agroexportadores comprendan la importancia del marketing a la hora de comercializar sus productos en el extranjero, así como la importancia que cada vez más están teniendo las redes sociales como herramienta de comunicación y ventas -algo que en el artículo no ha sido dicho por mí-. 
Con respecto al concepto de SALUD al que haces referencia, creo que la cosa es muy distinta aquí, que Norteamérica o Europa por ejemplo, ya que creo que en esos países dicho concepto ya está posicionado en la mente de sus consumidores. En ese sentido, creo que el concepto SALUD es el concepto madre asociado a todos los productos orgánicos, ya que si no me equivoco, incluso aquí en Perú asociamos los productos orgánicos como "buenos para la salud" y "buenos para el medio ambiente"; sólo que también lo asociamos con "más caro". Como sabemos, el Perú es país con muchísima pobreza aún y la gente prefiere seguir consumiendo los productos de toda la vida, a aumentar sus gastos por un producto que al fin y al cabo, no sabes precisamente si te hice bien o no. 
En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo, es que tambien deberíamos orientar nuestros esfuerzos a alimentar sanamente a nuestro país, pero no estoy seguro de que las asociaciones de productores o asociaciones de consumidores puedan financiar grandes campañas para aumentar el consumo de productos orgánicos a nivel nacional -aunque no sería una mala idea-; por lo que tal vez le correspodería al Estado hacerlo, al tratarse de un tema de SALUD nacional.  
Creo que los productos orgánicos podrían tener mejor aceptación entre los consumidores peruanos si éstos pudieran competir con los precios de los productos convencionales. En cambio; en los países desarrollados, sí están dispuestos a pagar algo más por productos buenos para la salud, buenos para el medio ambiente, y bueno para las personas involucradas en el proceso de cultivo (comercio justo)... 
En ese sentido, yo sí creo firmemente que es muy importante -además de un producto orgánico de calidad- invertir en aspectos de marketing para convencer a los consumidores extranjeros acerca de nuestro producto orgánico en particular. No olvidemos que hay otros países productores y la idea es diferenciar los productos orgánicos del Perú con los producidos por el resto del mundo. Un buen logotipo, un buen empaque, buen merchandising, una buena página web, una buena tienda, buenos brochures, etc, etc; y el hecho de constantemente ver la manera de ofrecer un "mejor producto" y "un mejor servicio", ayudan muchísmo a que los consumidores elijan nuestro producto, en vez de otro. 
Algo para remarcar acerca de esto, es el nuevo concepto que estoy empezando a escuchar, que es el de "comercio justo". Es increíble -aunque no debería serlo- pero aún quedan seres humanos en el planeta que desean que la situación económica de personas al rededor del mundo mejore. En ese sentido, mencionarles que este nuevo concepto, que implica que todos en la cadena del negocio han ganado justa o equitativamente, puede generar más demanda por nuestro producto. Sería muy bueno adoptar este concepto de "comercio justo" en el proceso de nuestro productos orgánicos, para poder mencionarlo en nuestro empaques y material publicitario, junto con el resto de información sobre el cuidado y manejororgánico que se le ha dado a cada producto. 
Obviamente eso no es todo lo que se necesita, y continúo mi respuesta después de los mencionado por Arvef...   

> Yo opino que tambien es importante no solo analizar los productos como tal, y cuales son rentables para exportar, sino que la idea de crear mercados para estos productos abriria las puertas en el exterior de mejor manera, porque los productos ya estan, lo que falta es crearle el deseo a la gente, crecer el mercado de consumo organico, obvio que como peruanos tenemos muchas ventajas para incluirlas dentro de una marca pero no solo es eso, tener un producto y ponerle marca, sino que entender el mercado y tratar de introducir el producto en diferentes ocaciones comunes de la vida. Un ejemplo es el intento de introducir el pisco sour como cortesia en diferentes restaurantes de otros paises y asi la gente lo conoce para luego querer conseguirlo, casos asi creo que se podrian dar, dado que nuestros productos no son tan conocidos aun.

 Como le venía diciendo a Pedro, el marketing no es todo o lo único que se necesita para poder vender productos orgánicos -o cualquier otro tipo de producto-. Como bien menciona Arvef, es muy importante generar mercados de consumo en el extranjero -y aquí en el Perú también- para que la demanda de nuestros productos orgánicos crezca, y el negocio también. 
En ese sentido, casos como el que has mencionado acerca del pisco sour en restaurantes extranjeros podría ser una muy buena idea de introducir el pisco y el limón por ejemplo en los mercados extranjeros (aunque no estoy muy seguro que te dejen promocionar una bebida típica del Perú en un restaurante de otro país; a menos que se chileno  :Stick Out Tongue: ). En todo caso, creo que lo que bien propone Arvef, es que se tienen que inventar maneras creativas para introducir productos como la chirimoya, la lúcuma, el camu camu, el aguaymento, el sacha inchi, la maca, la uña de gato, etc, etc, en los mercados internacionales. 
Si nos damos cuenta, ni siquiera hay mercado aquí en el Perú para algunos de los productos que mencioné; como por ejemplo el camu camu, que lo he probado como jugo en alguna ferias y me ha parecido un producto muy rico y refrescante (parecido a una limonada frozen con granadina), pero que no lo he podido comprar en nigún otro lugar. Ahora; es cierto que generar un hábito de consumo nuevo toma algo de tiempo, por lo que se requiere esfuerzo y dinero para lograr lo que bien has planteado como idea. 
Finalmente, creo que la labor del Estado y la del sector privado, es de vital importancia para lograr que nuestros productos orgánicos y convencionales se hagan conocidos en el resto del mundo, a través de una buena promoción de la marca Perú -que por lo que he leído y publicado, cada día es asociada más a "alimentos de calidad"-.  
Saludos a todos.

----------


## agronino

si se puede considerar una ayuda la pagina www.amarillasinternet.com/postpagos puede serbeneficiosa , da 40 fotos y 1 video de 10 minutos, esta en 200 dolares americanos pero por promocion 50% descuento hasta 31 diciembre 2010. llamar 949790090 eduardo fuentes o al email edumi_4@hotmail.com

----------

